# North Wales site Recomendations



## cje101 (Aug 1, 2009)

All,
We are staying at the caravan club Harlech site from good friday to the following wednesday and are looking for a suitable site/cl to stay on for a further three nights does anyone have any suggestions? We need a location that is close to some amenities to keep the kids (13 & 15) entertained.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

You could look at Hendre mynach caravan site at Barmouth.
Nice walk into town.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Also Trawsdir , also in Barmouth..

http://www.trawsdir.co.uk/


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

Aberaeron has a site Aeron Coast Holiday Park.It is early in the year but they might have some entertainment. The harbour is a short walk away and is good for crabbing.


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

Aberaeron has a site Aeron Coast Holiday Park.It is early in the year but they might have some entertainment. The harbour is a short walk away and is good for crabbing.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Try Cwm Cadnant Valley caravan park. It's about a ten minute walk from Caernarfon city centre.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Not much entertainment for young teenagers in that part of the world!

I second Cwm Cadnant Valley, gem of a little site. 

There is a nice leisure centre in Caernarfon.

The town walls and castle will keep them amused for all of, oh, about five minutes!

Aberystwyth is another alternative. 
Big campsite virtually in the middle of the town.
Nice promenade.
Lunch on the pier.

How do I know all this?

It's my patch!


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

You could try Shell Island which is near Harlech. If the weather is OK there's plenty to do. If its bad, well.....

We go to Bodfan Farm at Rhosneigr on Anglesey. A small village with a few shops, pubs and great beaches.

There are so many sites around North Wales but not a lot of amenities. Nowhere is really that far to drive though.


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi cje101,

I sometimes sail at Bala Sailing Club and, for convenience, stay at this site:

http://www.penybont-bala.co.uk/

I stay there because it is near to the lake and the sailing club. It is not of the same standard as a Caravan Club site but it is a short distance from the lake and a one mile flat walk into the town centre. There is a public watersports centre on the lake (within walking distance) and there is also a leisure centre nearby. A lot of people who stay on the site are walkers or cyclists.

There are plenty of pubs, restaurants and shops in Bala.

As Easter is very early, this year, it may be a bit cold for some activities. However, at this time last year, we had a heatwave (optimistic hope for this year?)

Just another option, that's all.

Ian


----------



## sparky20006 (Apr 18, 2011)

It's not often we return to a site - it has to offer something really good.

However we have been here 4 times now - so have friends who went with us.

http://www.islawrffordd.co.uk/

Indoor heated pool, sauna, indoor jacuzzi , literally on the beach, lovely chip shop on site,small private pub on site, small amusement arcade on site, underfloor heated spotless shower blocks, on site small shop with toys and gifts and essentials, train into Barmouth town stops 100 yards away, spotlessly clean, plug in pods for TV and electricity. And it's really quiet at night as there are a few dozen residential vans there who clearly pay a lot for the luxury. Young ones can wander around at night in absolute safety.

Can't fault it. Bet you go back.

Paul.


----------

